# harrison m300 rebuild



## Traian Dumbrava (Sep 14, 2021)

Hello to everyone i hope I'm in  the right thread about machinery i purchase a lathe Harrison m300 and i found the bed of machine worn for hi is age and the gap bed was removed and i have straight bed i want to replace the bed and rebuild all parts, paint etc.... what i fount between bed and steel base unit i think was some like epoxy grout or something else but was hard to removed bed from base was like glued and was each corner a shim,4mm,
what shell i use to do the same, i presume it it filling all gaps between bed and base being steel base and not machined,
what will be the procedure after found what was there,
levelling the steel base first and after put the bed on still base and level again to not have any twist?
hopefully some one can help thanks


----------



## Traian Dumbrava (Sep 14, 2021)

here some picture


----------

